# Ludwigia sp. 'Pink'?



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

I found this plant while searching the internet. Does anybody know where I could buy it?


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

looks to me like a severe nutrient deficiency. My limno aromatica went a pink-white for a while til I upped the dosing. Notice the rest of the tank in picture is nearly barren, save the algal growth.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm not a plant expert by any means, but that doesn't look good. 

Some plants like hygro sunset will turn a really nice pink color when it gets a lot of light.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

It looks like it is Iron starved, there are several species including 'cuba' that will turn whiteish if they are iron starved.


----------

